# Wie einstellen, dass Photoshop automatisch als ".jpg" speichert?



## Margit (24. Oktober 2010)

Liebe Leute,

kann man das im Photoshop irgendwie einstellen, dass er die Bilder (die man z.B. aus dem Zwischenspeicher [Screenshot] im Photoshop eingefügt hat) automatisch als .jpg speichert?
Bei will er das immer automatisch als .PSD speichern, obwohl ich keine Ebenen habe oder sonstwas am Bild geändert habe.

Da ich diesen Prozess oft, und mit vielen Bildern durchführe, würde es mir eine Menge Zeit ersparen, wenn er gleich & automatisch .jpg vorschlagen würde, und ich wäre deshalb sehr dankbar, wenn jemand von Euch einen Tipp hat.

Liebe Grüße, Danke,

Margit
*PS: Habe PS-Version 6*


----------



## chmee (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, ob "Save for Web.." schon in PS6 drin ist, jedenfalls hättest Du über den Super-4Finger-Griff [ALT]+[STRG]+[SHIFT]+S eben jene Speicheroption, die sich, wenn man sie einmal eingestellt hat, nicht mehr ändert.

mfg chmee


----------



## Margit_ (11. November 2010)

Lieber Chmee,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort - komme leider erst jetzt zum Ausprobieren und zurückschreiben - bitte verzeih':
Das geht jedenfalls so, wie Du gesagt hast, *aber *ich möchte das Bild ja weder mit spezifischen "Web"-Einstellungen abspeichern, noch irgendwie dafür optimieren.

Es sollte einfach bei "Speichern unter" bei Format statt .PSD automatisch .jpg erscheinen. So ist das ja zB. auch, wenn ich etwas einscanne.
Wenn ich aber einen Screenshot aus der Zwischanblage einfüge, oder ein PDF im Photoshop öffne, schlägt er immer als Format *automatisch* .PSD vor (obwohl ich keine Ebenen o.Ä. habe oder geändert habe), und ich muss das dann jedes Mal händisch umstellen.

Ich glaube, mich erinnern zu können, dass das auf anderen Computern (resp. bei Photoshop nicht so war), sondern dass man das irgendwo umstellen kann?

Würde mich freuen, wenn Dir/Euch noch was einfällt,

liebe Grüße,

Margit


----------



## DJTrancelight (12. November 2010)

Hallo Margit,



> Wenn ich aber einen Screenshot aus der Zwischanblage einfüge, oder ein PDF im Photoshop öffne, schlägt er immer als Format automatisch .PSD vor (obwohl ich keine Ebenen o.Ä. habe oder geändert habe),



das ist so nicht korrekt. Wenn ich einen Screenshot in PS einfüge erscheint dieser als Ebene1, was somit eine verschiebbare Ebene darstellt und keine Hintergrundebene ist.

Für dich gibt es jetzt 2 Möglichkeiten:

a) Rechtsklick auf die Ebene1 und im Menü "Auf Hintergrundebene reduzieren" gehen. Jetzt bietet er nicht mehr automatisch .psd beim Speichern an, sondern, das Format, was du als letztes ausgewählt hast.

b) Viel besser: Du erstellst eine Automation, zeichnest den Speichervorgang somit 1 malig ab und hinterlegst diese Funktion z.B. mit einer F-Taste z.B. F10.
Heißt für dich, Screenshot einfügen, F10-Taste - fertig.

Wie man solch eine Automation anlegt, findest du in der Hilfe von PS
Hier:
http://www.majeres.de/tutorial-video-aktionen-in-photoshop-erstellen

und sicher hier im Forum 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Margit_ (23. November 2010)

Lieber DJ TRancelight,

ach ja, Du hast recht!
Das sind bei einem Screenshot wirklich zwei Ebenen. Das hab' ich nie bedacht. Na dann ist es logisch, dass er als .PSD speichern will.

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis - auch für den Tipp mit den vorgefertigten Aktionen,

alles Liebe,

Margit


----------

